# Line diameter's impact on casting distance?



## beach#r (Sep 13, 2009)

I have fished with Momoi's Diamond line 20 lb. test for years. When I purchased my second Akios 666 Shuttle from Tommy last Fall he suggested I consider the Sakuma 20 lb. test; we didn't get into the pros and cons at the time. 

Since then I've been thinking about the questions I should have asked. To the casting experts and aeronautical engineers who follow this site: For the same advertised test, the Momoi is .45 mm in diameter while the Sakuma is .37 mm. The math says the Sakuma should yield 17% more line on the same spool. I'm wondering what impact the diameter difference will have on casting distance for a guy that hits 100 yards on a good day? I suspect the larger diameter will increase drag and reduce distance but will the average person notice a difference?

Carl in New Bern, NC


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

The average person would not notice, now when you improve your casting and start hitting 600' you may notice the difference, good luck!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

beach#r said:


> I have fished with Momoi's Diamond line 20 lb. test for years. When I purchased my second Akios 666 Shuttle from Tommy last Fall he suggested I consider the Sakuma 20 lb. test; we didn't get into the pros and cons at the time.
> 
> Since then I've been thinking about the questions I should have asked. To the casting experts and aeronautical engineers who follow this site: For the same advertised test, the Momoi is .45 mm in diameter while the Sakuma is .37 mm. The math says the Sakuma should yield 17% more line on the same spool. I'm wondering what impact the diameter difference will have on casting distance for a guy that hits 100 yards on a good day? I suspect the larger diameter will increase drag and reduce distance but will the average person notice a difference?
> 
> Carl in New Bern, NC


117 yards


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

poppop1 said:


> The average person would not notice, now when you improve your casting and start hitting 600' you may notice the difference, good luck!


You know this guy ain't throwing 3 oz.....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Carl,

There are many factors in play that influence casting distance. Line diameter is one of them and the main reason there are minimum line diameter restrictions in all sanctioned casting events. The easiest way to gain an advantage over your opponents is to use undersized line for a particular weight, say throwing a 150 gram sinker (should require .31mm line) but using line that is legal only for the 100 gram (.25mm). It will give you a measurable, significant and illegal advantage....... 

If you could cast an absolutely repeatable 100 yard cast my estimate would be 10-20 yards difference between the .37 and .45 mm mono. Not based on science but on thousand of casts.

There are other factors to consider such as abrasion resistance and true lb test. My bet would be that the Momoi line would not have a true breaking point anywhere close to 20 lbs, probably closer to 30. That is great if you want to fish the "toughest" 20 lb test line with great abrasion resistance compared to other 20 lb test lines..... trouble is you are not really fishing 20 lb test, you are fishing 30 lb line marketed as 20.

That is one of the reasons I like the Sakuma lines. They cast great and are close to advertised breaking strains. If I want a "tougher" line, I just step up to the 25 lb Sakuma at .43mm.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Tommy,

9 times out of 10, I'd take your experience over someone else's science any day of the week.  You're the man!

Lots of so called "science" these days is half-baked BS anyways. Paid for by sales and marketing groups.


----------

